# Girls Can Too! Wade Fishing, Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

These ladies could fish! Great to see more lady anglers on the water now days, and not afraid to jump out of the boat. This mother daughter team from the Hill Country were loaded with plenty of Down South Lures, but the one that was their go to bait all day was the strawberry wine super model on an 1/8oz jig head. With the water still up, our normal knee deep wades over scattered grass beds, were waist deep. But, this didn't stop them from catching trout to 20". The redfish however, proved a little tougher, but we did managed to find a secluded back lake that held a few fish, along with a few more keeper trout. 

I would like to continue to see more lady anglers in this sport. These gals asked many questions and were willing to learn, that was one of the best parts of the day. Being able to share my experiences and knowledge of fishing with them. They picked up a few helpful tips, that they were saying they would pass on to their husbands! LOL.

If you would like to get in a trip this Summer, contact us today for availability for July and August.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Two awesome ladies that volunteer hundreds of hours to conservation efforts in Texas and they can flat out catch them as well, thanks again for your support toward the resource Nathan.


----------

